# About Amtrak's Sunnyside Yard.



## Amtrak Railfan (Jul 23, 2003)

Hello there I want to get infomation on the Amtrak's Sunnyside Yard in New York NY please?


----------



## P40Power (Jul 23, 2003)

Its in Queens, thats pretty much all I know.


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 23, 2003)

Trains Magazine did a feature on it in June. If you can get a back copy that'd be a really good source of info.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 23, 2003)

It is indeed in Sunnyside Queens, NY. I believe that it qualifies as the largest passenger car yard in the US. It's certainly the largest electrified yard around. It has more train movements per day, than many freight yards do, since it handles both Amtrak's busiest corridor and it is used during the day by New Jersey Transit trains too.

If memory serves, I believe that there are 36 electrified tracks. In addition, until very recently, there were at least a dozen freight tracks in the main yard. Then there is a yard that is located a short distance away, which is still considered to be part of Sunnyside.

If you click here you will be taken to a recent topic over on the Railfan.net boards. We discussed the yards over there, including the current changes being made for the LIRR Eastside Access project.

In this topic you can find a map of what the yards used to look like 30 years ago, along with several pictures of the yards today. Those pictures were just taken recently by me and posted by my alter-ego "NYC_Subway_Fan", the handle that I use on that forum.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jul 23, 2003)

But how can I get a back copy of the feature?


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 23, 2003)

Go to the trains.com website and click on the back issues link . They probably run for $5 or $6 plus shipping and handling.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jul 24, 2003)

How can I get to Sunnyside Yard to see Trains by Subway From the 42 Street Subway Station on the 7 line?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 24, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> How can I get to Sunnyside Yard to see Trains by Subway From the 42 Street Subway Station on the 7 line?


You answered your own question. 

All you need to do is to get on the #7 train headed to Queens from any stop on 42nd Street. The #7 line runs right over the Sunnyside Yard, just look out the windows after the train leaves the Queensboro stop.

Also if you get off at the Queensboro stop, then a short two block walk will bring you to the Queens Blvd bridge over the yard. Note: Most of the bridge however has high walls that you cannot see over. You basically have to be near the end of the bridge to see anything.

Please do not under any circumstances go down the emergency steps from the bridge into the yard. Amtrak police will arrest you if you try that.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jul 26, 2003)

If I go down to the emergency steps I will be arrest and I will go to jail if I do that? :huh:


----------



## AlanB (Jul 26, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> If I go down to the emergency steps I will be arrest and I will go to jail if I do that? :huh:


Well you can be sure that the Police will be questioning you and quite possible taking you in for an interogation. If they don't like your answers or if they feel that you've endangered yourself or someone else, then yes they could put you in jail.

It's also simply not safe to do down, as there are far too many moving trains in the yard. One could get hit by a train very easily, especially since you will never know which one is going to move next.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jul 26, 2003)

How many days will the people in jail 30 days?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 26, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> How many days will the people in jail 30 days?


There is no way to know the answer to that question.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 26, 2003)

How often does the #7 run? I am curious because I will be up in the New York area next week. Sounds like I might be doing some train watching so I thought I would try and tackle the yard this time.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jul 26, 2003)

Amtrak-P42 you can go to www.mta.info/nyct and find the # 7 Subway Schedule. Thats help you?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 26, 2003)

AMTRAK-P42 said:


> How often does the #7 run?


 Often! Very often.  :lol:

 

Weekdays, every 2-3 minutes during rush hour, 5-7 midday. Weekends about every 10 minutes, with more frequent service during the mini Sat & Sun rush hours.

 

After midnight till about 5 AM is the only time you might wait as long as 20 -25 minutes, and I doubt that you'd be out and about between those hours. If you were out, then I certainly wouldn't recomend wandering around that area at that time of night.  

 

You can find the schedule for the #7 here, although all it really doesn't give you exact times. It just tells you the frequencies like I did above.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 26, 2003)

I have been to New York numerous times, but I have not yet ventured to this yard (and no, I will not be doing so between 12-5 :lol:  ). I was curious if anyone has seen/ knows if there is an Engine Facility at this yard, and if so, could you please tell me where it is relative to the blvd. overpass.

Thanks!


----------



## AlanB (Jul 26, 2003)

P42,

I'm not absolutely positive, but I don't think that there is a true engine shop in Sunnyside. If there is a shop, then it will be one of the farthest buildings from the Queens Blvd overpass.

If you do plan to visit the area, here's what I would recommend. Ride the #7 out to Queens from Manhattan. Take this train to 46th Street. Doing this will give you your first glance and a bird's eye view of the yard. At 46th Street if you walk to the north end of the platform (the 47th St. exit), you can transfer for free to a southbound #7 if you go down the very last set of stairs at the north end of the platform. Just FYI, all trains from Manhattan run north and you can't transfer for free at 33rd Street or 40th Street.

After switching to a southbound train you can then run back over the yard, getting a second glimpse of the yard. Southbound the yard will be on your right, which of course means that northbound the yard would be on your left. Take the Southbound train back to Queensboro Plaza.

After exiting the Subway (even though it's an El at this point), walk back to the north away from the Queensboro or 59th Street Bridge. Cross over to the left side of Queens Blvd. at Jackson Avenue and then walk up onto the Queens Blvd. Bridge over the yard. Best views are at the ends of the bridge and around the emergency stairs. Most of the bridge in the area of the catenary has high walls to keep people from touching the wires. Those walls also obscure your view.

You may also wish to walk up Skillman Avenue, which is on the far side of the Queens Blvd Bridge. This parallels the yard and I do believe that you can see things reasonably well, although I have to admit that I've never walked along Skillman. However there are no buildings in your way, only a fence and maybe some trees.

If you continue up Skillman, you can then cross the Honeywell Street Bridge. This bridge crosses the yard on the north end, where as the Queens Blvd Bridge is on the south end of the yard. The Honeywell Bridge has just been newly rebuilt, so I'm not sure just how much you can see. Since this bridge only opened about three months ago, I haven't walked across it yet.

If you do cross this bridge it will take you to Northern Blvd. Turn left on Northern Blvd and follow it right back to Queens Plaza, where you can catch either the #7 or the E, F, or the R back to Manhattan. The E, F, and the R run underground at this point and you can find them in the Queens Plaza station. You will also find the N running overhead on Northern Blvd. It meets up with the #7 at the Queenboro Plaza station, not to be confused with the Queens Plaza station.

Hope that helps. If you've got any more questions, just ask.


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 26, 2003)

> It's also simply not safe to do down, as there are far too many moving trains in the yard. One could get hit by a train very easily, especially since you will never know which one is going to move next.


Alan, you are absolutely correct in this. I personally swear by the Operation Lifesaver message, railroads are private property, trains can come out of nowhere at very high speeds. It took me a long time to feel comfortable standing on the crossing in Sanford because I believe in OL so much. The only people who should be standing in the gague (or near it) is railroad employees, period end of statement.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 26, 2003)

Ps. Do you need scanner frequencies for NY? :unsure:


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 26, 2003)

AlanB said:


> Ps.  Do you need scanner frequencies for NY?   :unsure:


Well, there is one I have ALWAYS wanted to know. While on the Crescent, I can follow up to Washington, switch the frequency there, but once we switch frequencies in Trenton, I have never been able to get it. I am curious what the frequency is from Trenton, NJ to New York Penn on the Crescent?

Thanks!

P.S I am covered for the New York area though


----------



## AlanB (Jul 27, 2003)

Well actually the switch takes place at Morrisville, which is on the Pennsy side just before you cross the bridge into New Jersey. The frequency change applies to all Amtrak trains, not just the Crescent. The channel is #60 and the frequency is 161.010.

If you ever want an Amtrak frequency, just check out On Track On Line's list located here. It's one of the best around, since it's based upon input from members who have been on the various routes. 

Now at the risk of sounding like a broken record, you've got the frequencies for Metro North RR, the LIRR, PATH, and the NYC Subways? Or are you not interested in those? Finally, do you also have the frequency for Sunnyside Yard?


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 27, 2003)

AlanB said:


> Now at the risk of sounding like a broken record, you've got the frequencies for Metro North RR, the LIRR, PATH, and the NYC Subways?  Or are you not interested in those?  Finally, do you also have the frequency for Sunnyside Yard?


Actually, I dont have the PATH, or NYC Subway frequencies. I do have the Sunnyside frequency though. Thanks


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 27, 2003)

The Subway frequencies are kind of cool. When I was in the Big Apple last year I was staying at 94th Street on the 1-2-3-9 line. 96th Street Tower was right there so I could hear a lot of chatter whenever I wanted.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jul 27, 2003)

How many minutes is the Trip from 42 Street Subway Station to the Queensboro Subway Station on the 7 Subway line ?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 27, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> How many minutes is the Trip from 42 Street Subway Station to the Queensboro Subway Station on the 7 Subway line ?


Well that depends on which of the three stations on 42nd Street you board at. There is Times Square, Fifth Avenue, and Grand Central/Lexington Avenue.

From Times Square it takes about twelve minutes, from Grand Central it only takes about 9 minutes to reach Queensboro Plaza. This also assumes that there is no track work being done.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jul 27, 2003)

Hello there at Sunnyside Yard I can find Amtrak's P32AC-DMs AEM7s,HHP-8s NJ Transit Passager Cars and LIRR and what else can I find at Sunnyside Yard?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 27, 2003)

Well you won't find any LIRR trains or cars in Sunnyside yard. LIRR trains do run by the yard on their way into Penn, but at present they are not stored in the yard. In fact most of the yard does not have third rail.

Two or three years in the future, once the East Side Access project is completed then you might see LIRR trains in the newly rebuilt back section of the Sunnyside yard. They won't however be in Amtrak's portion of the yard.

As for the yard itself in addition to what you mentioned, you'll find a couple of switchers, E60's, Viewliner sleepers, lounge cars, diners, various types of single level coaches, and the ocasional Acela Express trains. Note: Acela's are never stored overnight in this yard. At least I've never seen any stored here overnight. Any train ending in NY is deadheaded back to the 30th Street yard in Philly for the night.


----------



## Viewliner (Jul 27, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> How many days will the people in jail 30 days?


Why Amtrak Railfan, would you be willing to have a criminal record just to see sunnyside.

The only solution I could think of is to see if you (or a group) could arrange to have a tour of it through Amtrak. It probably wouldn't work, but maybe someone else could have a better idea of this.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jul 27, 2003)

Out of curioustity, I wonder who I would call to set something like that up. I doubt if Julie could be of much help in this :lol: .


----------



## AlanB (Jul 27, 2003)

AMTRAK-P42 said:


> Out of curioustity, I wonder who I would call to set something like that up. I doubt if Julie could be of much help in this :lol: .


I don't know if it's even possible to arrange such a thing and I doubt that they would even consider such a request, unless you were with a group. Even then with current security, I doubt that they would grant such access.

Now for the frequencies for the RR's around town, just check out this page from Kevin Korell's (aka. Superliner Diner) Applefest pages.


----------



## Amfleet (Jul 27, 2003)

I could only see large, wel known, rail organization groups getting tours of facilities and yards. Like B-51 on his trip to Baltimore and got to see the Bear maintainence facility.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 27, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> I could only see large, wel known, rail organization groups getting tours of facilities and yards. Like B-51 on his trip to Baltimore and got to see the Bear maintainence facility.


And security at Bear is not what it is here in NY. In fact NYC is still at alert level Orange, while the rest of the country is at Yellow.

We've been on Orange since 9/11 and have never once gone down from that level.


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 27, 2003)

> Like B-51 on his trip to Baltimore and got to see the Bear maintainence facility.


Correction on that my friend, it was Wilmington shops, not Bear. Amtrak maintains two facilities in Wilmington, locomotive shops and car shops. The Locomotive shops are refered to as Wilmington Shops, car shops as Bear shops. But as far as security was concerned it's not really rocket science what they're doing in there. They change traction motors, rebuild engines, etc. You can get a better education on locomotives via the internet than you could with the tour I went on. :lol:


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 8, 2003)

Does Sunnyside Yard have Shops for Amtrak to fix stuff?


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 8, 2003)

Sunnyside can fix small things in both Amtrak cars and electric locomotives. Sunnyside however is not a heavy maintenence facility, those responsibilities fall to Bear, Wilmington, and Beech Grove.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 8, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> Sunnyside can fix small things in both Amtrak cars and electric locomotives. Sunnyside however is not a heavy maintenence facility, those responsibilities fall to Bear, Wilmington, and Beech Grove.


They however do a great job with eggs! Guess which kind they specialize in. :lol:


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 8, 2003)

Can I see Switchers at the Yard to move the Trains?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 8, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> Can I see Switchers at the Yard to move the Trains?


Yes, you can. However they also use the road motors to move things around many times.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Aug 8, 2003)

Well, I just returned from NY and I was not able to find time to get over to Sunnyside this trip. Im curious, what kind of switchers do they normally use here?


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 9, 2003)

How many Rail Tracks can I find at Sunnyside Yard?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 9, 2003)

AMTRAK-P42 said:


> Im curious, what kind of switchers do they normally use here?


Sorry, I don't really know. While I see them often, I failed locomotive identification 101. So I couldn't tell you what models are there.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 9, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> How many Rail Tracks can I find at Sunnyside Yard?


Too many to count. Best guess at least 30 to 40 tracks.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 9, 2003)

When the Passagers are off on a Amtrak Train at New York Penn Station is the Train will stay at the Station?


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 9, 2003)

Sunnyside has hundreds of tracks, and probably about 100 miles of it. I think Sunnyside uses a couple of SSB1200's and AEM-7DC's for switching duties.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 9, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> Sunnyside has hundreds of tracks, and probably about 100 miles of it.


In its hay day maybe it had that many tracks, now that's no longer true. I think that the main coach yard has maybe 32 - 35 storage tracks. Then there is a smaller yard north-west of the main coach yard. This probably has about 20 maybe another 30 tracks. A few tracks inside the shops, the loop tracks around the complex and the yard leads. That's about it for tracks.

What was originally the MU yards (it later became a freight yard), is now gone. All tracks have been ripped up in preperation for the Eastside Access Project. I believe that eventually the LIRR will put some midday storage tracks back in this area, but I'm not sure.

Then of course there is the 8-track main running by the yard.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 10, 2003)

I love Mow work Equipment but can I see the Mow work Equipment at Sunnyside Yard?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 10, 2003)

There is almost always some catenary maintenance equipment in the yard, unless it's out working. Frequently there are some track maintenance cars in the yard too.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 11, 2003)

AMTRAK-P42 said:


> Well, I just returned from NY and I was not able to find time to get over to Sunnyside this trip. Im curious, what kind of switchers do they normally use here?


While it's hardly a scientific survey, I noticed three switchers sitting in the yard today when I went by on the LIRR. I don't know if these are the only ones they have nor do I know if they use them regularly.

While I couldn't catch the number on the third unit, here's the other two.

#774 an EMD GP9u

#552 an EMD SSB 1200

If I can catch more numbers later then I'll update this list.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 11, 2003)

Where is the Tracks for the LIRR Trains to and from Jamaica?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 11, 2003)

They run right in front of Sunnyside Yard on the east side of the yard.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 13, 2003)

What is your favorite thing to see at Sunnyside Yard?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 13, 2003)

Trains. 

I don't care what kind or how many or who owns them. As long as they've got wheels and move, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## tp49 (Aug 13, 2003)

I always like just seeing what's there whenever I ride by as it beats looking at the car dealership on the other side of the train


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 14, 2003)

My Favorite thing at Sunnyside Yard is to watching Trains.


----------

